# Fallo al iniciar SO en VirtualBox

## Jorginho

Ola!!

Tengo un problema al iniciar un pc virtual en Virtualbox. El problema es el siguiente: Cuando inicio el SO virtual me salta una ventana que pone "Starting Virtual Machine" con una barra de progreso en ese momento el gentoo se bloquea sin otra opcion que resetear el pc para poder usarlo.

----------

## Jorginho

He estado haciendo nuevas pruebas. Yo tengo el kernel hardened 2.6.38 y he probado con el gentoo-sources y va sin problemas, mientras que con el kernel hardened me me pasa lo comentado anteriormente. La siguiente prueba que hare sera con el hardened 2.6.37 haber que sucede

----------

## esteban_conde

Ya hace tiempo que no lo uso pero recuerdo que virtualbox fallaba al cambiar de kernel si previamente no habia compilado virtualbox-modules para ese kernel.

----------

## Jorginho

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Ya hace tiempo que no lo uso pero recuerdo que virtualbox fallaba al cambiar de kernel si previamente no habia compilado virtualbox-modules para ese kernel.

 

Ya, eso si que lo se, en cada vez que probaba volvia a compilar virtualbox-modules. He probado tambien con la version anterior de hardened pero tampoco funciona, sin embargo con el gentoo-sources funciona bien, no se que podra estar pasando

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Se carga bien el modulo vboxdrv al hacer modprobe? Pregunto por esto. Te responde el kernel al sysrq cuando todo se traba?

Salud!

----------

